# Faux Ivory Blanks



## agnoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I am seeking suppliers for Faux Ivory turning Blanks, either 1 1/2" square or 1 3/8" round. Making wood bodies using pen turning lathe but this is for a flashlight . Any help appreciated. Chuck


----------



## Monty (Mar 25, 2013)

Give Ed at Exoticblanks a call. The site shows out of stock, but he can tell you when he will have more in.
edit in: BTW, welcome to IAP.


----------



## MikeBarkley (Mar 25, 2013)

Results for Polyester Pearls


----------



## MikeBarkley (Mar 25, 2013)

I waited to long to try to Edit/add to the post!!  You have to look through the site pretty closely!  I have used their pearl rods for years to turn fishing rod grips.  Really nice stuff


----------

